# Youth Gun Season hunt - what's a fair price?



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have interest from an out of state person looking for a place for his son to hunt this year's youth gun weekend. What is a fair price for a "weekend lease?" It's prime time for bucks to be moving so I believe that's a factor in the cost but it's also a youth hunter. I have a place for him but honestly just don't know at what price. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

If he's new to the game, let him on for free. He'll more than pay you in gratitude and respect for the opportunity....and you will have helped another generation come to love hunting as we all do.

Rich


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Richman said:


> If he's new to the game, let him on for free. He'll more than pay you in gratitude and respect for the opportunity....and you will have helped another generation come to love hunting as we all do.
> 
> Rich


He has been hunting for a while per is Dad. I don't think money is an issue but I wanted to be fair.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Why don't you base it on his success. $100 for a doe, $200 for a buck. No deer no cost.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If he is a friend.......just a thank you. Seriously help the kid get a deer.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Total stranger from Michigan. I only know him thru some email conversations. If it was a friend - absolutely do it for free


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

That's a tough one. On one hand its a youth hunter. On the other its still a youth hunter whos family is willing to pay to take their kid out of state on a hunt and potentially kill your big buck. Fairness aside, what is that big deer worth to you? I personal would not go for it on my property but you asked for a price and I would say $400 would not be out of line, and add the stipulation that they hunt from a ground blind. Don't need a kid falling out of a tree and then owning your land or pushing your deer around more than already happens with the youth hunts.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> He has been hunting for a while per is Dad. I don't think money is an issue but I wanted to be fair.



Have you seen any Big Bucks on your property? Do you hunt?

Only thing if you do it for FREE is others will hear about it if the Kid scores a nice one. Word get's around. Then what, somebody else will expect you to let 'em hunt Free? Unless he is a close friend or family I would expect something in return IF you decide to let him hunt . That's just what I think.


Roscoe


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> Have you seen any Big Bucks on your property? Do you hunt?
> 
> Only thing if you do it for FREE is others will hear about it if the Kid scores a nice one. Word get's around. Then what, somebody else will expect you to let 'em hunt Free? Unless he is a close friend or family I would expect something in return IF you decide to let him hunt FREE? That's just what I think.
> 
> ...


We have several properties where there are plenty of does to be had and some 2.5 year olds that would make a nice deer for a youth hunter. Our better properties are off limits


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it managed? Are you scouting any for them? Is there stands, blinds, feeders, trails, etc. for them to use? Is this a weekend lease on a hunting property or just a property that has deer and you don't care if they kill one?

I wouldn't pay squat for deer, but I'd pay for good duck hunting. What I would pay depends on what the land has to offer. If it has good access and has been managed somewhat , I'll pay more. I would imagine it would be the same for deer. If I was going to go to Michigan to hunt deer for two days on a semi guided and managed property, I'd pay premium. If I was just going to go up to a property sight unseen and have to spend half of the little time I had scouting and hanging stands, I'd pay a $50 trespass fee per day if it looked promising.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

beaver said:


> Is it managed? Are you scouting any for them? Is there stands, blinds, feeders, trails, etc. for them to use? Is this a weekend lease on a hunting property or just a property that has deer and you don't care if they kill one?
> 
> I wouldn't pay squat for deer, but I'd pay for good duck hunting. What I would pay depends on what the land has to offer. If it has good access and has been managed somewhat , I'll pay more. I would imagine it would be the same for deer. If I was going to go to Michigan to hunt deer for two days on a semi guided and managed property, I'd pay premium. If I was just going to go up to a property sight unseen and have to spend half of the little time I had scouting and hanging stands, I'd pay a $50 trespass fee per day if it looked promising.


There is a double stand and they said they would bring their own ground blind to set up. No feeders, corn one side of the woods and beans surrounding the rest. Nothing has been discussed about scouting but it they want trail cam recon then I think that ups the price.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> There is a double stand and they said they would bring their own ground blind to set up. No feeders, corn one side of the woods and beans surrounding the rest. Nothing has been discussed about scouting but it they want trail cam recon then I think that ups the price.


How much more would you charge for scouting with a Cam?

Roscoe


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. Personally I'd think $200 for the weekend for the two of them, more if you have to do any work or if they want to bring more people. 

Unless they have some good private duck hunting spots up there. In that case, send them my way and ill trade them a weekend of private property deer hunting for duck hunting.


----------



## mattsmith08 (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the idea of paying for doe/buck. Seems fair. Especially because it's a youth. We gotta work on keeping the sport alive!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I wouldn't charge per animal on my place just a set fee for the 2 days. You start setting a price on deer and crazy things can happen. Just my opinion of course. Make sure they will sign a waiver or no price is enough.
Personally I would rather have them come out this month walk the property with you, set up the blind/stands and have them do a few chores on the property to help you out and that would be a fair deal for me as a land owner.You get some help and a kid gets to hunt.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Michigan has a early youth gun season before the regular archery season. I believe it's the end of September.


----------

